# need a little help with lgb 2043m install



## shempsledder (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to install the LGB 2043M into an LGB 2055 with the "EAV" start delay and I'm having some trouble with the wiring. I was hoping that someone may have one so I could the the info on it.

Many Thanks!!


Paul


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Paul-

By 2043M, are you referring to the LGB RhB Ge4/4II 'Arosa' locomotive? The LGB 2055 is the Alco US diesel. I understand the EAV start delay part, but I am not sure what you are trying to accomplish with the RhB loco. 

Are your numbers correct?

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## shempsledder (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply!

The LGB 2043M is the "EAV" Start Delay system and the LGB 2055 is the White Pass diesel loco.I'm trying to install the EAV system into the LGB White Pass 2055 diesel loco. 

Hope that clairifies things.

Thanks!

Paul


----------

